# A link to my first fourm



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL the good ol'days.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I've have been (and still am) a member of corvetteforum.com since 4/28/2000. That's how I came about my name (Vetterin). I was also a member of Ford contour.org back in 1998. I still miss my Contour SVT.
[h=1][/h]


----------

